# Alima Mineral Makeup



## SagMaria (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried this line?


----------



## jenii (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, they're great! I love the foundation (for reference, I'm an NW20 and I'm a C2 in Alima's shades), and though it's a bit expensive, it's worth it. Really lovely texture. And don't get me started on the blushes! Dianthus must be one of the prettiest blushes I've ever used.

I also tried Guava blush, and that was cute, but Dianthus was the amazing color.

I haven't tried any of their eyeshadows yet, but I had a sample of their Illuminating Shimmer Powder in Amrita (unfortunately, got discontinued before I could get a damn full-sized jar!), and it was beautiful. I'm sure their other shades are just as nice. I want to try Luna next.


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just got their samples in the mail, and yep, I have found my HG mineral foundation.

I've tried BE and Everyday Minerals and Alima is so much better than either. BE irritates my face bc of the bismuth, and EM is just so chalky and unnatural looking and none of the shades really matched me from my sample kit.

I've found a good match with Alima, their colour rage is really good and their sample pictures are quite accurate to the actual product. The samples are not free, but it's worth it to get a few different ones because the nuance differences can be quite subtle. The yellow toned shades are _quite _yellow, I think they are geared more towards Asian ladies, so that might be a thing to keep in mind if you're caucasian.

The consistency is really great, it's very finely milled and it looks really great on. The only thing is that they only have 1 finish for their foundation, which is a satin matte. I wish they'd make a semi-matte finish, but I don't mind because this product is so excellent!!

Definitely worth trying out, you won't be disappointed! I got it because of the great reviews Alima gets on makeupalley.com, and I'm glad I tried it.

I'm an N-1 (Chiffon) in Alima.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 14, 2007)

Alima is great. I have uber sensitive skin and have been using it for about a year now. Love it! I'm an NC15 in MAC and I wear N1 in Alima, although I could also wear W1 or a mix of the 2. The brushes are also excellent for sensitive skin -- the selection is pretty limited, but it's supposed to be expanding. Their shipping time is amazingly fast too!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just got their samples in the mail, and yep, I have found my HG mineral foundation.

I've tried BE and Everyday Minerals and Alima is so much better than either. BE irritates my face bc of the bismuth, and EM is just so chalky and unnatural looking and none of the shades really matched me from my sample kit.

I've found a good match with Alima, their colour rage is really good and their sample pictures are quite accurate to the actual product. The samples are not free, but it's worth it to get a few different ones because the nuance differences can be quite subtle. The yellow toned shades are quite yellow, I think they are geared more towards Asian ladies, so that might be a thing to keep in mind if you're caucasian.

The consistency is really great, it's very finely milled and it looks really great on. The only thing is that they only have 1 finish for their foundation, which is a satin matte. I wish they'd make a semi-matte finish, but I don't mind because this product is so excellent!!

Definitely worth trying out, you won't be disappointed! I got it because of the great reviews Alima gets on makeupalley.com, and I'm glad I tried it.

I'm an N-1 (Chiffon) in Alima._

 
Thanks very much for this review, I'll definitely check this brand out as I'm trying to find some mineral foundation too! 
But where did you see the other reviews on Makeupalley, I can't find them. I tried to search by brand but it's not referenced


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Mar 14, 2007)

This would be my HG foundation but it made me itch something terrible and break out!! I thought it was because of the high titanium dioxide in it. However, I'm thinking it is the mica because I can use Youngblood (my HG now, thanks so Shawna here on the boards) which has bismuth and a high amount of titanium dioxide.  

Alima is worth a try because it does have great coverage and is a nice foundation, but it didn't work for my sensitive skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can find reviews on Makeup Alley by just typing "alima" in the search for area. It is under the brand "unlisted brand" BTW.

HTH!

--Lori


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the review!  Is the finish VERY matte or a natural looking matte?  What is your skin type?  Mine is combo leaning towards being oily and I have been wanting to try this line since you mentioned it!  Does it do well with pores, mine aren't exactly small so I don't want anything to accentuate them?  Is the coverage good while still looking natural?  Have you tried their blushes or eyeshadows?  I'm lemming their spring box, the colours look so pretty, have you or anyone else tried these colous?










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just got their samples in the mail, and yep, I have found my HG mineral foundation.

I've tried BE and Everyday Minerals and Alima is so much better than either. BE irritates my face bc of the bismuth, and EM is just so chalky and unnatural looking and none of the shades really matched me from my sample kit.

I've found a good match with Alima, their colour rage is really good and their sample pictures are quite accurate to the actual product. The samples are not free, but it's worth it to get a few different ones because the nuance differences can be quite subtle. The yellow toned shades are quite yellow, I think they are geared more towards Asian ladies, so that might be a thing to keep in mind if you're caucasian.

The consistency is really great, it's very finely milled and it looks really great on. The only thing is that they only have 1 finish for their foundation, which is a satin matte. I wish they'd make a semi-matte finish, but I don't mind because this product is so excellent!!

Definitely worth trying out, you won't be disappointed! I got it because of the great reviews Alima gets on makeupalley.com, and I'm glad I tried it.

I'm an N-1 (Chiffon) in Alima._


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeuplovingal* 

 
_This would be my HG foundation but it made me itch something terrible and break out!! I thought it was because of the high titanium dioxide in it. However, I'm thinking it is the mica because I can use Youngblood (my HG now, thanks so Shawna here on the boards) which has bismuth and a high amount of titanium dioxide.  

Alima is worth a try because it does have great coverage and is a nice foundation, but it didn't work for my sensitive skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can find reviews on Makeup Alley by just typing "alima" in the search for area. It is under the brand "unlisted brand" BTW.

HTH!

--Lori_

 
Thanks a lot, I've found them


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's all the reviews on Makeupalley for Alima...

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...=Find+Products


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Thanks for the review!  Is the finish VERY matte or a natural looking matte?  What is your skin type?  Mine is combo leaning towards being oily and I have been wanting to try this line since you mentioned it!  Does it do well with pores, mine aren't exactly small so I don't want anything to accentuate them?  Is the coverage good while still looking natural?  Have you tried their blushes or eyeshadows?  I'm lemming their spring box, the colours look so pretty, have you or anyone else tried these colous?








_

 
Well, to me it is matte but it's not like a chalkey super powdery matte, so I think it looks good. I sometimes put a dusting of Shimpagne MSF or this Illuminizing powder I have from Estee Lauder on top to get it a bit more shimmery, but to me it looks really natural. The coverage I'd say is light to medium coverage, although I think it's buildable....

I don't have large pores so I can't say anything about that, but I do have some broken capillaries on my face and it does a good job of covering those up and evening out red patches on my skin.

I was sent a free sample of one of their blushes but I didn't like the colour they sent me at all, but I didn't order samples of any of their blushes or eyeshadows myself because I wasn't interested in them. I prefer pressed blushes and eyeshadows.


----------



## hnich (Mar 23, 2007)

Going to try this now...BE looked 'sweaty' on me, and EM had perfect colour match, but noticing now that I'm looking a bit chalky on bad days...


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 25, 2007)

Just curious, what sample colour of blush did you order?  Because I ordered some and I hope the colour if I did order it will work for me as we are equally as fair...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well, to me it is matte but it's not like a chalkey super powdery matte, so I think it looks good. I sometimes put a dusting of Shimpagne MSF or this Illuminizing powder I have from Estee Lauder on top to get it a bit more shimmery, but to me it looks really natural. The coverage I'd say is light to medium coverage, although I think it's buildable....

I don't have large pores so I can't say anything about that, but I do have some broken capillaries on my face and it does a good job of covering those up and evening out red patches on my skin.

I was sent a free sample of one of their blushes but I didn't like the colour they sent me at all, but I didn't order samples of any of their blushes or eyeshadows myself because I wasn't interested in them. I prefer pressed blushes and eyeshadows._


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 29, 2007)

*A RAVE for Alima*

I got my package so quick and their customer service is A++++.  All their products I ordered were awesome and they responded to any inquiries I had promptly.  HIGHLY recommend ordering from this great, small company!!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Apr 2, 2007)

I just ordered a bunch of samples, but I am terrible/inexperienced at colour matching.

Are there any MAC NC25-30 ladies who use Alima in here? Which Alima shades would you recommend?


----------



## lil_kismet (Apr 3, 2007)

*Alima foundation colour recommendations?*

Hi! I'm MAC NC25-30, light-skinned asian, with yellow (I think?) undertones.

Which shade(s) would you recommend I try?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Alima foundation colour recommendations?*

I am an NC15, light-skinned Caucasion with yellow undertones and I wear N1, although I can also wear W1 or a mix of the 2, if that gives you a starting point. You might also try writing to them thru the web site for suggestions, and if you can include your picture that would probably be a big help.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: A RAVE for Alima*

I completely agree - they are wonderful!


----------



## rosiean86 (Apr 12, 2007)

The website says that they're out of brushes...does anyone have any idea when they're going to get any in? I really wanted to try out their foundation brush...=(


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just keep checking the web site. The foundation brush sells out quickly everytime they restock.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: A RAVE for Alima*

Oh wow... I just have to second that. I ordered samples perhaps on the Wednesday of last week..? Then we had the easter long weekend (good friday, easter sat, easter sun, easter monday), and I got my package on Tuesday?
And it was an overseas shipment to Australia?

Frankly, I was amazed


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Alima foundation colour recommendations?*

I'd say to go for a mixture of W2/3... maybe even 4? and N2/3. I'm asian too, and I thought the 'Golden' ones might work... but eek! Steer clear of those ones... unless you really are well... yellow. as in... -->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this kind of yellow!!


----------



## chrissuen (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Alima foundation colour recommendations?*

I'm an NC20, Asian(Chinese to be exact), and I wear N2. W1 is slightly too pale and yellow for me, and W2 is too dark and yellow (wonder if this actually makes any sense lol) 

Basically, the warm tones of Alima are quite yellow, so you may want to order both N and W shades to try on. And yes, stay away from the golden ones!!! lol


----------



## sheila73 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: A RAVE for Alima*

I love everything I've gotten from Alima. I reach for my Alima colors more than my BE colors. The eye colors are so easy to blend and very wearable.


----------



## SagMaria (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: A RAVE for Alima*

Ooohhh I can't wait to get my second order!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkylicious (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A RAVE for Alima*

How are their eyecolors compared to other mineral makeup brands? 
Heard alot of raves on the foundation but very few comments on the eyecolor


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: A RAVE for Alima*

I'm a raver about the foundation and the reason you won't hear me talk about the eye colors is that I prefer pressed eyeshadows. I don't do MAC pigments either. If you're interested in loose eye colors give the Alima ones a try; the samples are cheap.


----------



## eunicecheng (Apr 27, 2007)

*Alima or Meow Cosmetics?*

I recently ordered samples from this two brands and I've found great matches from both of them. I'm new to mmu and I can't really feel the different between them. Can anyone please advise which brand is better to go for beginners? Thanks!


----------



## lil_kismet (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Alima or Meow Cosmetics?*

It's really a matter of personal preference. How about experimenting by applying  the Alima powder to 1/2 of your face and the other 1/2 of your face with the Meow powder? (be sure to give your brush a quick cleanse with a tissue/cotton pad lightly saturated with brush cleanser between applications to ensure you aren't mixing the 2 powders). It's a great way to directly compare the two and figure out which powder suits your skin best.


----------



## honeybee1959 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Alima or Meow Cosmetics?*

I've never used Meow makeup but I do use Alima. Before that, I used Bare Escentuals.

Use one brand several days in a row. Do you see any increased dryness or does your skin seem oilier than usual?  Are you having an problems with breakouts? How long until you need to do a little touch up? How long will the makeup last without any touch-ups?

Then do the same with the second brand. Use each four or more days in a row to see how your skin reacts.

I loved Bare Escentuals compared with liquid foundations I was using. But compared to Alima, the BE left me oilier, didn't wear as well and it oxidized on me.


----------



## eunicecheng (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Alima or Meow Cosmetics?*

thanks everyone ^^

I've tried both and I think I'll stick with Alima - Meow is too dry on me


----------



## eunicecheng (Apr 30, 2007)

*Alima foundation shade help. Thanks!*

I'm Prescriptives B/R *slightly lighter than* Level 1 and GA LSF *slightly lighter than* #2, I've tried Alima foundatino in C-0 and C-1 and I couldn't decide between them. Both seems to look more natural on me than the other one under different lighting, which one do you think I should go for in this case? Or a mix of C-0 and C-1?

Thanks!


----------



## Blush (May 1, 2007)

*Alima shade for a NC35??*

Thanks ¡¡¡


----------



## Esperanza (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just got their samples in the mail, and yep, I have found my HG mineral foundation.
_

 
Did you wait longer to receive your samples? Is it like Fyrinnae, less than 2 weeks?


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Did you wait longer to receive your samples? Is it like Fyrinnae, less than 2 weeks?_

 
It was really fast, probably faster than Fyrinnae.


----------



## Esperanza (May 2, 2007)

Aaah good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna place an order then. Thanks for your answer


----------



## lil_kismet (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Did you wait longer to receive your samples? Is it like Fyrinnae, less than 2 weeks?_

 
I recently made a 2nd order for some full-sized items and both times my package arrived 2 days after making my purchase!


----------



## SagMaria (May 4, 2007)

Grrrr!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Okay, this is one of the reasons why I loved this company, you can order tons of samples to try out ....  Now this from their most recent newsletter:

*"Ordering Samples

As of May 4th we're limiting sample purchases to 4 samples per color per order. Samples are time consuming to create and stock, and we find that it's necessary to cut back a bit in order to keep up with increasing order volume. Many thanks for your understanding!"*

I really hope Alima doesn't start raising prices of their products and cutting back on their wonderful customer service because they're growing as a cosmetics company.  This statement in their newest newsletter really irked me.  Anyone else agree?

Oh, and one other thing, how annoying is it, if you want 12 samples and you have to pay THREE DIFFERENT TIMES for shipping because of Alima's new rule.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please voice your dissapointment to Alima if you don't like this and hopefully they will change it.  I already sent them a letter saying that this flawed their perfect track record.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 4, 2007)

Maybe I am misunderstanding, but doesn't "4 samples per color per order" mean 4 samples of N1 foundation, or 4 samples of Wedgewood eyeshadow, for instance? Why would anyone want to buy more than 4 samples of any 1 color of anything?


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah that's a bit confusing, I think they mean if you order more than 4 of each sample...but that doesn't make sense either. I don't see anything written on their website.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 4, 2007)

I wrote to Kate after I saw this today and she wrote back already. My understanding was correct. I think the new policy is perfectly reasonable and am not disappointed at all. Here's what she said:

"We had to put this policy in place because we have been receiving huge group orders from overseas with 12 or more samples of various colors - 12 Apple Blossom Samples, 12 Honey Rose Samples etc. They cost a fortune to mail and take forever to fill.

We didn't want to say only one sample per color, because some people get an extra or 2 for friends and family, but we have to cap it at 4 per color. Of course we still want people to be able to try all of the samples that interest them."


----------



## Esperanza (May 4, 2007)

That's totally understandable imo. And 12 samples of the same colour?!! Come on... in this case, why people can't just buy full size ones


----------



## SagMaria (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, it means COLOUR....  I thought it meant of anything, okay well that's all good then!  I never did that in the first place!!


----------



## chrissuen (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_That's totally understandable imo. And 12 samples of the same colour?!! Come on... in this case, why people can't just buy full size ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know that some people would post in forums or message boards to see if anyone living close by (like, in the same city) would like to buy samples or other things from the same company together. In this way they can share the shipping cost and sometimes enjoy a larger discount. I was a bit puzzled when I saw that little note yesterday when I was putting my order. 

It wasn't until I read the explanatory note from Alima Winthrop44 posted above that they were receiving 'huge group orders from overseas' I realized that this probably would be the only logical explanation for 12 samples of the same colour in one order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, Alima outdid itself once again yesterday. I put in an order at 12:00, and they sent me a notice that my order was shipped at 4:00!! And that even included me regretting my order and emailing them that I need to add one more product in my order! It was like as soon as I paid them the extra product, they shipped it out immediately. Impressive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And by the way, my fyrinnae order which was exactly one week ago is still 'processing', I guess this can answer the question how fast does Alima ship lol)


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Alima shade for a NC35??*

I can't really help you as I am paler, but did you see this thread?

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=68788


----------



## lil_kismet (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Alima shade for a NC35??*

I'm NC 25-30 and I have found a very natural match with N3. W3 was too yellow on me, and W2 I found to be too light. 

Also bear in mind that summer is just around the corner, so you may need a slightly darker shade if you intend to spend your days out in the sun.


----------



## SagMaria (May 5, 2007)

Alima rocks on all levels, I would say it's my #1 makeup brand!


----------



## user79 (May 28, 2007)

I just placed my 2nd Alima order. I got a full sized foundation in N-1 Chiffon, and 4 blush samples (Garnet, Azalea, Apricot & Raspberry). Can't wait for it all to arrive!


----------



## Esperanza (May 28, 2007)

Hello Julia, on the website they say that a small sample jar of mineral foundation last about one week. How long did it last for you? I remember you ordered different shades of foundation the 1st time, do you still use them to make some personal mixing?


----------



## user79 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Hello Julia, on the website they say that a small sample jar of mineral foundation last about one week. How long did it last for you? I remember you ordered different shades of foundation the 1st time, do you still use them to make some personal mixing?_

 
I don't know, I still had samples from another company as well so I wasn't using the same Alima sample everyday, but you can use them for about 10-14 uses each, I think, depending on how much you apply.


----------



## Esperanza (May 29, 2007)

:holysheep: I placed my order for Alima's foundations yesterday and it's already on its way!! That is what I call *EFFICIENCY*




I ordered one sample of each of the following shades: 

Blossom (C-2)
Jasmine (C-3)
Orchid (C-4) 
Chiffon (N-1)
Satin (N-2) 
Pongee (N-3)

I hope I didn't made any mistakes, I'm always careful about what I buy online when it comes to colours... we'll see! In the meantime, I'm eager to receive my order


----------



## martygreene (May 31, 2007)

I've been far too lazy, and need to place an order with them. I had the issue that none of their shades went light enough for me, so they custom mixed five shades, sent them to me, and I had two matches! I really need to get on the ball with it and order one of them, I've just been so gosh darn busy lately.


----------



## nTrain (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that Alima's yellow shades are literally yellow? I'm Asian and i do have a yellowy undertone, so i got a sample of W-3. It actually emphasis the yellow in my skin. Hello. I'm Asian, not Big Bird.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 2, 2007)

I am Caucasian and can wear W-1. My perfect match though is a combo of N and W shades. From what I understand their Golden shades are even more yellow. Did you try the N? I have also read about some Asians finding the Olive tones perfect. If you are interested in this foundation you should give some other shades and mixtures of shades a try.


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2007)

You can get Alima foundation custom blended if you're in between shades, just email them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I got my full sized foundation yesterday....super fast!!! And I live in Switzerland. The customer service is really phenomenal. I also ordered the 4 blush samples and I unfortunately realized that the swatches given on the website don't reflect their colours at all. I swatched them on my wrist and have to say, I wasn't impressed at all with the shades. I have to try them on my face but I don't think I will like them that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brush do you use for applying the mineral blush? The same kabuki? I'd rather not get blush pigment in my kabuki because I use that for the foundation and I can't wash my kabuki everyday....the 187 maybe? The 168 picks up too much of the loose powder so it doesn't work so well.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 6, 2007)

The only viable blush brush (for me, so that means synthetic) I currently own is the 169 from Raquel. That's the synthetic version of the 168. I only use it on pressed blushes however. I have found some Alima blush shades I like (all matte) - Honey Rose, Carnation, Azalea, and Desert Rose or Antique Rose (I forget which now) but I have not found a brush to apply them the way I like. I like to apply my blush verrry softly, and I think I need an all synthetic 187 for these!  Kate told me they are working on getting one at Alima. I have used her #21 buff brush and you can control the amount picked up fairly well but it pretty much just deposits the color where you put it - I've not been able to blend out the matte blushes with it the way I'd like. Maybe I should try working with it a little more, but honestly it's just been easier to let the Alima blushes sit in my drawer and use my pressed ones. I would definitely give your 187 a try if I were you. Maybe a baby kabuki would work too. I think there are synthetic versions of those and I may look into them if Alima doesn't get a skunk brush soon.


----------



## chrissuen (Jun 6, 2007)

I use my 187 for my alima blushes and it's perfect for this purpose, so I'll say go for it!


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_The only viable blush brush (for me, so that means synthetic) I currently own is the 169 from Raquel. That's the synthetic version of the 168. I only use it on pressed blushes however. I have found some Alima blush shades I like (all matte) - Honey Rose, Carnation, Azalea, and Desert Rose or Antique Rose (I forget which now) but I have not found a brush to apply them the way I like. I like to apply my blush verrry softly, and I think I need an all synthetic 187 for these!  Kate told me they are working on getting one at Alima. I have used her #21 buff brush and you can control the amount picked up fairly well but it pretty much just deposits the color where you put it - I've not been able to blend out the matte blushes with it the way I'd like. Maybe I should try working with it a little more, but honestly it's just been easier to let the Alima blushes sit in my drawer and use my pressed ones. I would definitely give your 187 a try if I were you._

 
I think the 187 is a mix of natural hairs and synthetic? In any case, I have been using the 187 before with it but I found it hard to get the dosing right with the amount the brush picks up. This is using the samples though, so the containers are really small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I hate the jar containers of Alima foundation too. It is really cheap looking and the lid is too small to get the swirling action going well, so I'm using my old BE lid to swirl. I wish they would change their packaging to make the sifter lid wider.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 6, 2007)

I know. I shake a bit of foundation out into a separate glass saucer-type thing meant for condiments. I got the idea from a glass sold for this purpose by Cory Cosmetics (blech!) long ago. You might try tapping a tiny amount of blush out of the baggie or little jar (I forget which she's sending them in these days) into something like that and then trying your 187. Yes, it is a mix of synthetic and goat. The white hairs are synthetic.

Edited to say I just looked back at the March newslatter to make sure I was remembering correctly and she says in there they are working on new packaging -- what that's really all about though I have no idea.


----------



## nTrain (Jun 7, 2007)

I've heard such good things about the Buff Brush. I've been waiting to get it with the foundation brush when they're back in stock but I guess i'll have to find a different brush for blush

I just looked to see when the last post before mine was made just to see if this thread was still relevant and I noticed that you posted yesterday at 4:20. haha


----------



## jenii (Jun 7, 2007)

I have two Alima blushes. I have Dianthus (which I apply with my 187 brush), and I have Apple Blossom (which I use either Alima's #21 brush, or my MAC 168 to apply).

Basically I'd use the 187 to apply any shimmery blushes, and a regular blush brush for the mattes.

I love Alima. I just ordered some of their concealer, and a color balancing powder in Pistachio, because I have a green concealer from EDM, but it's kinda cakey and hard to blend. Their Sunlight concealer is cakey too. Makes me sad because it's so good at covering up dark circles, but it makes the skin around my eyes look crepey when it's NOT (I'm only 26, ffs).

Actually, a lot of EDM stuff is kinda cakey.


----------



## nTrain (Jun 8, 2007)

Booo. Down with EDM! Do you like your MAC brushes better than the Alima buff brush for applying blush?


----------



## jenii (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nTrain* 

 
_Do you like your MAC brushes better than the Alima buff brush for applying blush?_

 
For sheerer blushes, Alima's buff brush is great because it deposits a bit more color than a MAC brush would. The head's also smaller, so I feel like I have a bit more control over where color goes on my cheeks.

But, all in all, both Alima and MAC brushes are equally useful to me.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to try this.

*Q:* Do any of you use this over you put this powder over your MAC foundation?

I wear NC 20.


----------



## evil (Jun 8, 2007)

alima is having a sale on their shadows til june 30th

http://alimacosmetics.com/alima-mine...al-offers.html


----------



## jenii (Jun 9, 2007)

Aw man! I just placed an order RIGHT before this sale started, I guess!! AW.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 10, 2007)

I got my Alima's order on Thursday but I wasn't at home until yesterday... I finally tested my foundation samples this morning and I really like the finish and the shades (I've made a mix between Satin N2 and Pongee N3) although I think I'll need to put some loose powder on top of it. 
I've got combination skin that tends to become a bit oily and I find that with the Alima foundation, my skin has a tendency to shine a bit more than when I'm not wearing anything. I know that I probably don't have the right brush to apply the mineral texture (I'm using the little pink brush made by Guerlain for the Meteorites) or maybe I've put too much foundation on, I don't know... this is the first time I use a mineral brand and maybe I have to improve my application technique!! 
I had some free samples too (the illuminating shimmer powder and 2 e/s) but they come in small bags that are definitely not convenient at all!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 13, 2007)

Try a kabuki or the Alima 25 brush. It does take a little practice too!

Has anybody else noticed that the colors on the Alima web site have changed? Maybe it's my monitor but everything looks darker to me and more off vs real life than before. I'm not on there alot but I first noticed this weekend.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 14, 2007)

You're right, that's weird... It's the same with my computer & my bf's


----------



## SagMaria (Jun 18, 2007)

Seeing as ALIMA'S eyeshadows are on sale right now and their shadows haven't been discussed much in thid thread does anyone have any recs and/or favorites?  I actually ordered the summer set, has anyone ordered it too?


----------



## martygreene (Jun 18, 2007)

To me they look more accurate. Before the level 1 and 0 shades LOOKED like they would work for me, but in real life were much darker. 

Now it looks right.


----------



## suijuris (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: eyeshadows.  I got a few samples recently and I have got to say they are brilliant.  Really finely milled and more pigmented than EM eyeshadows, and the shimmer is actually shimmer, not chunky glitter.  My favourites so far are Grace (it's a lilac-taupe shade, not a bronzed plum as described on their website), Chai (a champagney taupe with a hint of peach), Taupe (a kind of warm champagne brown), and Black Orchid (a deep shimmery burgundy which looks amazing foiled).

Oh, and I know their eyeliners aren't on sale, but I got a sample of Nightingale (dark navy) matte eyeliner for free and it's just gorgeous.  I never thought I could wear blues on my eyes because my eyes ARE blue, but it looks really nice for day or night and it's very easy to apply (I am a total klutz at applying eyeliner).


----------



## greentwig (Jun 26, 2007)

Q: I'm a NC20.....if you are also which Alima powder do u use?

TIA! =D


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys I just want to warn anybody before buying shades "Lily: C-0" in the matte foundation, and "Porcelain" in concealer. These two are literally PAPER-WHITE! So just make sure you get samples before you buy. 

I have a bad habit of always picking the lightest shade because most foundations look too dark on me.. Well, not this one, and I already ordered the full size stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, learn from my mistakes..


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_Q: I'm a NC20.....if you are also which Alima powder do u use?

TIA! =D_

 

I'm NC15 with yellow undertones and wear N1. I would recommend you test samples in N1, N2, (maybe N3?), W1 and W2. Most people consider the W shades to be very yellow, but I can wear W1 and lots of people mix shades. Some NC wearers have also ended up with Olive shade O-0, which is not on the web site. If you want to test that one give Alima a call or order a different sample and write in your request in the Notes section during checkout. HTH!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyMartini* 

 
_Hey guys I just want to warn anybody before buying shades "Lily: C-0" in the matte foundation, and "Porcelain" in concealer. These two are literally PAPER-WHITE! So just make sure you get samples before you buy. 

I have a bad habit of always picking the lightest shade because most foundations look too dark on me.. Well, not this one, and I already ordered the full size stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, learn from my mistakes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you have not opened the products, meaning you have not removed the seal over the sifters, you *might* try calling Alima and asking very nicely if she will consider exchanging for you. I doubt it because that's why she offers samples, but it might be worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## greentwig (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I'm NC15 with yellow undertones and wear N1. I would recommend you test samples in N1, N2, (maybe N3?), W1 and W2. Most people consider the W shades to be very yellow, but I can wear W1 and lots of people mix shades. Some NC wearers have also ended up with Olive shade O-0, which is not on the web site. If you want to test that one give Alima a call or order a different sample and write in your request in the Notes section during checkout. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Very much =D


----------



## nTrain (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea when she'll be getting the foundation brush? I've been seeing this brush in my dreams!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think that's anyone's guess since they're in the midst of switching brush suppliers. I am anxious for the new skunk brush they're working on as well.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 8, 2007)

I just ordered $20 worth of samples. I really hope I find a match!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 8, 2007)

Are they foundation samples? In any case, I'm sure you will


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nTrain* 

 
_I've heard such good things about the Buff Brush. I've been waiting to get it with the foundation brush when they're back in stock but I guess i'll have to find a different brush for blush_

 
The #21 buff brush is available this morning, as is the #17 blush brush. I think the #17 was the one that was originally included in the Mothers Day set, and it got good reviews from the few people who reviewed it on MUA:

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...Tools/Brushes/

There are also new finishing powders and matte bronzers up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...ishing-Powder/

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...Matte-Bronzer/


----------



## nTrain (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_The #21 buff brush is available this morning, as is the #17 blush brush. I think the #17 was the one that was originally included in the Mothers Day set, and it got good reviews from the few people who reviewed it on MUA:

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...Tools/Brushes/

There are also new finishing powders and matte bronzers up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...ishing-Powder/

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...Matte-Bronzer/_

 
I actually got the foundation brush a little while ago because I was on the waiting list and they received like 20 of them . I wonder about the 17 because I read the reviews on MUA but the brush is so flat looking- i wonder if I'd like it. 

I saw the new finishing powder and bronzer. I wonder how they are.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 15, 2007)

I ordered samples of the bronzer and finishing powder, and for the price I ordered the #17 as well. I'll let you know what I think of the brush. Still planning on ordering their skunk brush when it becomes available, no matter what I think of the #17. Their makeup artist told me the sample they received of the skunk brush is "heavenly".


----------



## nTrain (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh gosh, I'm drooling! I've been wanting a skunk brush forever but I only buy synthetic brushes so I don't have a lot of options. Can't wait!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nTrain* 

 
_I wonder about the 17 because I read the reviews on MUA but the brush is so flat looking- i wonder if I'd like it._

 

The 17 is not as dense as the 21 or 25, and the bristles are longer, so while it is flat it's also kind of floppy, and so can be used like a fluffy brush, if that makes sense, lol. Anyway, I really like it, much more than the 21 for blush.


----------



## nTrain (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh gosh, don't tell me that. Now I am going to have to get the 17. Did you like the new finishing powder and bronzers?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes. I got samples of the light and medium bronzer, and I'm going to order a full size of the light. It is really very light and gives a barely there look on me (over N1 foundation), which is what I was going for. Also ordered the lightest finishing powder. I like that too, it's *extremely* finely milled and lightweight. I may order a full size if I decide I'll actually use a finishing powder. The thing is I'm not sure I really need anything else over the foundation....maybe I'll get it for use on special occasions or something. Not sure.


----------



## nTrain (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, thanks for your review of the new products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to order some samples of the bronzers but it seems a waste just to order those. I think I'll wait til i need to get something else (the skunk brush, hopefully?) Yea, I have a full size of the old finishing powder and I barely use it. I don't even know if it does much because I don't get too oily anyway.


----------



## mandragora (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad to have found this thread.  I love Alima foundations and their eyeshadows.  I love that it provides medium coverage, is not chalky and does not cause my skin to break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

I'm currently using W-4 Masala for foundation.  And would like to try out O-2 Amina (Kate from Alima recommended) on my next order.  For eyeshadows, I love Hellebore, Grace, Chai and Amethyst.  And I'd love to try out more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SagMaria (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay I have a q about their packaging....  when you ladies get your Alima products in the mail, the full versions of the ESs for example, you know those little white stickers they put over the holes, are you supposed to take it off and throw it away or take it off and put it back on when you're finished using the product?  I took mine off and threw them away but I find that all the eyeshadow is going through the holes and there is a lot more product there than I need to use hence being way more messy.  Suggestions please!!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Okay I have a q about their packaging....  when you ladies get your Alima products in the mail, the full versions of the ESs for example, you know those little white stickers they put over the holes, are you supposed to take it off and throw it away or take it off and put it back on when you're finished using the product?  I took mine off and threw them away but I find that all the eyeshadow is going through the holes and there is a lot more product there than I need to use hence being way more messy.  Suggestions please!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To avoid this problem, I peel the sticker just half-way and leave the rest of it sealed (well for their eyeshadows, I peel it so that 2 out of the 3 holes are uncovered). This has worked out well for me, particularly with the blushes.


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Okay I have a q about their packaging....  when you ladies get your Alima products in the mail, the full versions of the ESs for example, you know those little white stickers they put over the holes, are you supposed to take it off and throw it away or take it off and put it back on when you're finished using the product?  I took mine off and threw them away but I find that all the eyeshadow is going through the holes and there is a lot more product there than I need to use hence being way more messy.  Suggestions please!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use a pin to punch a couple of holes.  It limits the amount of product that comes out and there is no messy sticker to deal with.


----------



## user79 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have to say, I love Alima and thought it was my HG, but now in the hot summer months, I realized that it also makes my face itch a bit, just like Bare Minerals did, only not as strongly. I am so upset, I thought Alima was The One, but I can't really use it in the summer. My face gets itchy from it. I don't know what it is, since Alima doesn't contain the bismuth, maybe it's the mica?

*sigh*

Been back to using my MAC Studio Fix compact on those really hot and sweaty days...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh that's too bad. My guess would be the mica too. I know Cory Cosmetics makes mica-free MMU, but I used it way back when and found it pretty awful. Here's a list of brands & ingredients from Delphi Forums MMU Mania board if you want to check out some others:

http://people.delphiforums.com/traci...List22405.html

You might find another one without mica. Also, I've read that micas really vary, so maybe even another MMU with a different type of mica might work for you?  HTH. Please let us know if you find a mica-free one you like!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 6, 2007)

There are some very true to life pictures of some of the Alima blushes posted on MUA if anyone is interested:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m~61625563


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 6, 2007)

It's strange because I was really disappointed with their eye shadows.. They don't stick well on the lids, even over UDPP.. You can never bring out that gorgeous color that you get in the pan, even with mixing medium..


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm more of a pressed e/s person, so haven't played much with mineral e/s, but out of curiosity have you tried them over Paint Pots? They seem to do pretty well wet for this person on MUA:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m~61629059


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I'm more of a pressed e/s person, so haven't played much with mineral e/s, but out of curiosity have you tried them over Paint Pots? They seem to do pretty well wet for this person on MUA:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m~61629059_

 
Oh these swatches look gorgeous.. Unfortunately I am not able to reproduce that wet effect on my eyelids. I find that when I use these shadows wet (or with mixing medium), particularly the lighter colors such as Mirage or Chai, the color goes on uneven, and it takes a ridiculous amount of layering to get that much pigment out of them... And I don't like to put 3 layers of e/s on my lids because then it just has this thick, unflattering look to it... I believe that a good eye shadow should achieve its optimal pigment potential in just one layer..

Also I don't own any paint pots so I can't comment on those...


----------



## oddinary (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone else not think shipping costs are way too high? I'd love to try Alima, but shipping to Asia costs $8.50 USD alone!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Does anyone else not think shipping costs are way too high? I'd love to try Alima, but shipping to Asia costs $8.50 USD alone!!_

 
I don't think the shipping cost is more than other places, tbh. It's even cheaper for international shipments than other companies...


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 8, 2007)

I've compared their shipping costs (to Canada) together with the prices to a couple of other companies, and I find that Alima's are at worst equal to most other companies.. although I find that many other mmu companies have pricier products...


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Does anyone else not think shipping costs are way too high? I'd love to try Alima, but shipping to Asia costs $8.50 USD alone!!_

 
It says $11.00 on the site lol


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2007)

I must add in my opinion on this foundation. IT IS AWESOME!!!! I used to wear Neutrogena foundation when I was in middle school. I never used up the first bottle. I stopped using it because it made my face feel like crap. I never used foundation again until the beginning of my junior year in high school, when I started using Bare Minerals. The whole neutrogena thing made me so scared of foundation, and I will never use liquid foundation ever again because of it (well... maybe for my wedding or something if it works ;o). Buttt I ended up being allergic to the bismuth oxychloride in BE so I was suggested by pugmommy on here to try Everyday Minerals. I tried it and thought it was the best thing ever because it was cheaper than BE and didn't make my face itch! I couldn't ask for more... until I found Alima! 

I did not understand when people say that it's "finely milled". How do you know that? Oh, I know why now. Because it feels very light! Everyday Minerals felt sort of heavy on me, like it was clogging my face or something. Alima feels like just a thin layer on. Much much lighter! I love this stuff! I must go order a full sized jar. I'm a cross between N2 and N3.


----------



## chrissuen (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_It says $11.00 on the site lol_

 
It was $8.5 in June, the last time I ordered, I guess they finally increase their shipping fee because of the discontinuation of small flat rate envelope. 

Still, $11.00 is like most mmu company charge for nowadays. Only a few companies that I know is charging less, like MAD, Cory, or sample order from Meow. I really hope more mmu company could have a lower shipping charge for sample order like meow, but then I understand this either means they lose money or they have to spend much more time in the post office, which could be very difficult for them and isn't very fair... 

I wish I could find more mmu locally, but unfortunately it isn't very popular here.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright, I'm officially a believer. A couple weeks ago, I ordered some foundation samples and the Balancing Primer Powder in Light. This is my first experience with mineral makeup. The package came today, and I couldn't be more in love with Alima. 

I've got oily skin, and huuuuge, nasty pores, and the BPP and foundation cover them right up, and I don't get oily at all! It doesn't feel like I'm wearing any makeup, even if I touch my face, and it has great coverage, but still looks completely natural. I'm absolutely thrilled, and if you're looking to try mineral makeup, I highly recommend Alima! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: It's now about eight hours after applying my Alima foundation, and it still looks fantastic. I haven't had to blot my face at all today, which is too amazing for words!


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm absolutely in LOVE with alima.  I was a Bare Minerals fan until I realized that my orange-glow was it oxidizing on my face- then I realized that the oompa loompa look isn't very attractive!  

10 hours at work, plus the hour drive each way, and no orange-ness or fading.  I'm in love.  Plus Alima works out to be cheaper than BE anyway (at least in the US, I'm not sure about internationally).  

And for reference, I'm normally MAC NC20, Fairly Light in BE, or Buff in Revlon Colorstay, but I'm O-1 and N-2 mix in Alima.  

I got the samples for Neutral and Olive tones, but the neutral alone makes me a bit sallow and a bit sickly looking.  The olive alone is almost a perfect match, but not quite. Definitely get the samples first if you're interested- I got 6 and have mixed and matched with them for the last week until I got the one I needed.


----------



## suijuris (Sep 4, 2007)

I do have to say that the concealer lasts all day on my face, which is unusual.  

I'm a bit so-so on the foundation (NW25-30 and N3 with a bit of N4 mixed in).  One minute I love it, the next I'm indifferent.  It does feel very light on though, much lighter than Everyday Minerals.


----------



## sharon7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi 

I am MAC 40 (indian skintone). Which shade would suit me? I dont want to get the wrong shade and there are SO many to choose from.

Thanks


----------



## vintage (Sep 25, 2007)

makeup


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 1, 2007)

If I wear Claire in Monave and fairly light in EDM, what color do you think I would be in Alima?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I'm NC15 with yellow undertones and wear N1. I would recommend you test samples in N1, N2, (maybe N3?), W1 and W2. *Most people consider the W shades to be very yellow, but I can wear W1 and lots of people mix shades.* Some NC wearers have also ended up with Olive shade O-0, which is not on the web site. If you want to test that one give Alima a call or order a different sample and write in your request in the Notes section during checkout. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is in regards to the bolded text in the quote.

I use Alima in W5 in the summer and a mix of W4 & W5, the rest of the year. I actually find the W's to be more PEACHY than YELLOW. During my trial phase I did sample some of the G's (=Golden) and those are definitely YELLOW, although the darker shades have a sight brown tinge, kind of like tumeric or curry.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_For sheerer blushes, Alima's buff brush is great because it deposits a bit more color than a MAC brush would. The head's also smaller, so I feel like I have a bit more control over where color goes on my cheeks.

But, all in all, both Alima and MAC brushes are equally useful to me._

 





 I've been using BE Heavenly (flat top) Blush Brushes for applying Alima blushes and they work just fine. Since the blushes are VERY PIGMENTED you only need VERY LITTLE. I wonder if those of you that are having issues with the blushes may just use too much product?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suggest, that you buy some small sifter jars on Ebay and transfer the samples into them. (I use the 10 gram jars. Anything smaller than that is just too tiny for anything except e/s or liners.) The sifter jars help control the product "flow." The lid is also big enough for a small blush brush to swirl in.

Here's what I did (before I bought full-sizes):

Turn the open sifter jar over the head of the brush, tap lightly to get ONE or TWO little "sprinkles" on the bush and then swirl the bush into the lid or a small dish and apply with LIGHT strokes on each cheek. No need to buff heavily. One or two little "sprinkles" are usually enough for BOTH cheeks. You can always do a second coat if you feel you need more. (I suppose you could tap that "sprinkle" of product into the lid instead of right onto the bush, too. That may be safer, if you heavy-handed, because you can then return some of the product back into the jar.)



BTW... I've bought several 10 and 20 gram sifter jars on Ebay and have transfered some of my Alima products into them - for travel the gym bag and  purse.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *suijuris* 

 
_Re: eyeshadows.  I got a few samples recently and I have got to say they are brilliant.  Really finely milled and more pigmented than EM eyeshadows, and the shimmer is actually shimmer, not chunky glitter.  My favourites so far are Grace (it's a lilac-taupe shade, not a bronzed plum as described on their website), Chai (a champagney taupe with a hint of peach), Taupe (a kind of warm champagne brown), and Black Orchid (a deep shimmery burgundy which looks amazing foiled).

Oh, and I know their eyeliners aren't on sale, but I got a sample of Nightingale (dark navy) matte eyeliner for free and it's just gorgeous.  I never thought I could wear blues on my eyes because my eyes ARE blue, but it looks really nice for day or night and it's very easy to apply (I am a total klutz at applying eyeliner)._

 
I second your review on the GRACE, CHAI and TAUPE e/s. I also like Gazelle (a peachy beige,) Tigereye (a golden brown - more gold than brown,) Mocha (a bronzy brown) Mirage and Mink (both are very similar - taupey beige,) and Sphynx (a bronzy gray.)

I've tried a few of their MATTE e/s and am not crazy about them. :eek2: It's actually kinda funny, since I typically prefer matte e/s and shy away from shimmery ones. Alima's matte e/s seem too chalky for me, while I loooooove several of their PEARLUSTER or SHIMMER e/s.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nTrain* 

 
_Does anyone have any idea when she'll be getting the foundation brush? I've been seeing this brush in my dreams!_

 
LATE FALL, which could mean anytime soon..............


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyMartini* 

 
_It's strange because I was really disappointed with their eye shadows.. They don't stick well on the lids, even over UDPP.. You can never bring out that gorgeous color that you get in the pan, even with mixing medium.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I'm more of a pressed e/s person, so haven't played much with mineral e/s, but out of curiosity have you tried them over Paint Pots? They seem to do pretty well wet for this person on MUA:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m~61629059_

 
Applied dry - even over UDPP, the e/s are very sheer. You have to do some serious layering to get some depth. I prefer mine foiled - applied wet - where the color comes out more. It also stays on better, fades less and doesn't flake that way.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I have to say, I love Alima and thought it was my HG, but now in the hot summer months, I realized that it also makes my face itch a bit, just like Bare Minerals did, only not as strongly. I am so upset, I thought Alima was The One, but I can't really use it in the summer. My face gets itchy from it. I don't know what it is, since Alima doesn't contain the bismuth, maybe it's the mica?

*sigh*

Been back to using my MAC Studio Fix compact on those really hot and sweaty days..._

 





 This reply may be kind late..... but I'll comment anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you apply the foundation? Do you buff it heavily? Do you ues a lot of pressure when you buff?

Buffing (like the BE infomercial/tutorial instructs) can create "heat" which may irritate sensitive skin. Heavy (and deep) buffing can also cause tiny abrasions, which then may force some of the product into the abrasions and ends up causing irrritation = itching....


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi 

I am MAC 40 (indian skintone). Which shade would suit me? I dont want to get the wrong shade and there are SO many to choose from.

Thanks_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintage* 

 
_Maybe try the 4s? I'm NC30, and use a 50/50 mix of N-3 and W-3.
_

 
I second the the 4's and would add 5's to that as well. Maybe you should try some samples of W(arm)4, W5, G(olden)4, G5 and maybe even some O(live)?!

FYI: I'm 2nd generation mixed-race (bi-racial "brown" Mom and white Dad) and I use W5 in the summer and a mix of W4 & W5 the rest of the year. (On MUA they'd clasifiy me as a MMM to light CCC.)


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintage* 

 
_I'm still having issues with oil control (my T-zone, especially the nose area, is the troublemaker!), but using the finishing powder seems to help a bit. I do wish the coverage was better, but for everyday use, it's good enough for me! It's a little on the more expensive side, but considering it's been 3 months and I've barely made a dent in my jar, it's worth the investment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you tried a mattifying primer? I use Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Daily Mattifying Lotion or Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Super Antioxidant Mattifying Concentrate Serum. I apply one of those allover as a moisturizer, since I have very oily skin. Then, I apply a bit of Alima's Balancing (powder) Primer over my t-zone, which tends to be the oiliest. It's not perfect, but does help. I may only blot 2x a day, instead of every few hours.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susanks1* 

 
_If I wear Claire in Monave and fairly light in EDM, what color do you think I would be in Alima?

Thanks for your help._

 





 According to the Monave site "Claire... a neutral shade that looks very natural on light skin with pink or neutral undertones. It helps tone down ruddiness and even skin tone." According to the EDM site "Fairly Light Foundation (Beige) is ideal for fair to light complexions with soft yellow to pink undertones."






 :whattha: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I think you may want to start looking at Alima's BEIGES or light WARMS. Their NEUTRALS tend to be kinda pinkish and not much yellow....... although according to Alima's suggeestions, they are supposed to be for "yellow, pink, beige and/or peach undertones."


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Winthrop44  
I'm NC15 with yellow undertones and wear N1. I would recommend you test samples in N1, N2, (maybe N3?), W1 and W2. Most people consider the W shades to be very yellow, but I can wear W1 and lots of people mix shades. Some NC wearers have also ended up with Olive shade O-0, which is not on the web site. If you want to test that one give Alima a call or order a different sample and write in your request in the Notes section during checkout. HTH! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_This is in regards to the bolded text in the quote.

I use Alima in W5 in the summer and a mix of W4 & W5, the rest of the year. I actually find the W's to be more PEACHY than YELLOW. During my trial phase I did sample some of the G's (=Golden) and those are definitely YELLOW, although the darker shades have a sight brown tinge, kind of like tumeric or curry._

 

It may be different for the paler vs medium shades. I can't speak for W4 or W5 but believe me, W1 and W2 are yellow! LOL 

N1, which I regularly wear, also has a decent amount of yellow in it....N2 is peachy to me tho.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Quote:
Originally Posted by Winthrop44  
I'm NC15 with yellow undertones and wear N1. I would recommend you test samples in N1, N2, (maybe N3?), W1 and W2. Most people consider the W shades to be very yellow, but I can wear W1 and lots of people mix shades. Some NC wearers have also ended up with Olive shade O-0, which is not on the web site. If you want to test that one give Alima a call or order a different sample and write in your request in the Notes section during checkout. HTH! 




It may be different for the paler vs medium shades. I can't speak for W4 or W5 but believe me, W1 and W2 are yellow! LOL 

N1, which I regularly wear, also has a decent amount of yellow in it....N2 is peachy to me tho._

 
You're probably right. I've never tried any of Alima's foundations below shade 3.... so I can't speak on that.

IMHO, I actually think having SOME yellow in any foundation/powder is not a bad thing. Most complexions have some yellow in them. I also believe that a purely pinkish product may make the skin look a little too ruddy or mask like. I think it's all about "yellow moderation" for people with less yellow in their skin tone.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you tried the Beiges at all? I'm really very happy with N1 but ordered some samples to check out anyway. I just couldn't resist! LOL


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_






 This reply may be kind late..... but I'll comment anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you apply the foundation? Do you buff it heavily? Do you ues a lot of pressure when you buff?

Buffing (like the BE infomercial/tutorial instructs) can create "heat" which may irritate sensitive skin. Heavy (and deep) buffing can also cause tiny abrasions, which then may force some of the product into the abrasions and ends up causing irrritation = itching...._

 
I don't think that's the reason with me because I buff the same way using other products like the MAC Studiofix powder and I don't have that irritation, so it's definitely something in the product.

I still use the Alima now and then, just a shame that it still irritates a bit.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 15, 2007)

You know....even though Alima is very finely milled, I would guess that the particles may still be larger than those in Studiofix powder, and the fillers in Studiofix may also help make it less potentially scratchy? I'm just guessing, of course, but Kate specifically says "sweep the brush over your face. There's no need to grind the minerals into your skin; in fact it is better if you do not" in her online guide. I also read somewhere (maybe one of her newsletters?) that she recommended applying in 1 direction and not buffing her product at all...

I find it much less tempting to buff when I use my Alima 25 than when I use my Aromaleigh kabuki, and I occasionally feel *slightly* irritated after applying with the kabuki. Since they are both super soft taklon brushes I really think the only difference is the buffing.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Have you tried the Beiges at all? I'm really very happy with N1 but ordered some samples to check out anyway. I just couldn't resist! LOL_

 
I got (potted) samples of the (new!) Beige 4 and Beige 5 as a "we-made-an-oops" gift in my last order. (Don't you :loveya: their CS?! They had forgotten to pack one of my items and reshipped it after I phoned them.) Haven't tried them yet... since I'm using my mix of Warm 4 & Warm 5, right now. From the look of it, it's close to the Warms.... just a slight touch cooler and less peachy. 

I just got an Alima Newsletter and this is what they said about the new addition of the Beiges and a new Olive shade: (I hope there is no rule against a copy-&-paste of this, here.)

"We're listening to you. The most common issue for clients who are unable to easily find a match in Alima's extensive foundation range is that the Warms are too warm and the Neutrals are not quite warm enough. That's why we've created the Beige shade range. Now, right between Neutral and Warm, you'll find Beige. If you've been struggling with your Neutral or Warm foundation, we hope you'll find the new Beige shades to be just perfect.

Additionally, we're introducing Olive 1.5. So frequently have we custom-blended one-half Olive 1 and one-half Olive 2, that it just made sense to make it permanent."

I may try the 2 Beiges (4 & 5) in the next week or so... just to see if they could work for me too....

 I so hear ya on the "I couldn't resist ..." I couldn't resist their blushes and got samples of most of their colors in the medium and deep ranges. (I tried both... Matte and Shimmer and ended up prefering the Mattes.) I'm also soooooooooo in :loveya: with their Pearluster and Shimmer e/s and have samples of all of their beiges, taupes, browns and several greys. Now.... the hard part is deciding what blushes and e/s to order in full sizes.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't think that's the reason with me because I buff the same way using other products like the MAC Studiofix powder and I don't have that irritation, so it's definitely something in the product.

I still use the Alima now and then, just a shame that it still irritates a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwwh.... too bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually have super sensitive (and oily) facial skin and have had troubel with other MMU brands, such as BE, because of the Bismuth in them. Thanksfully, :dancey: I've not had an issues with Alima. (I also love the selection and "diversity" of their shades, especially for those of us that don't have the "typical European" skin tones that most cosmetic lines tend to offer products for.)


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_You know....even though Alima is very finely milled, I would guess that the particles may still be larger than those in Studiofix powder, and the fillers in Studiofix may also help make it less potentially scratchy? I'm just guessing, of course, but Kate specifically says "sweep the brush over your face. There's no need to grind the minerals into your skin; in fact it is better if you do not" in her online guide. I also read somewhere (maybe one of her newsletters?) that she recommended applying in 1 direction and not buffing her product at all...

I find it much less tempting to buff when I use my Alima 25 than when I use my Aromaleigh kabuki, and I occasionally feel *slightly* irritated after applying with the kabuki. *Since they are both super soft taklon brushes I really think the only difference is the buffing.*_

 
ITA with you on the buffing issue. When I first tried MMU, I did the buffing method and it caused me to get that "hot & itchy" feeling. It also aggravated my mild form of rosacea on my upper cheeks. (When I stopped buffing MMUs with Bismuth in them, I only got the itchy feeling.) My dermatologist told me to stop buffing (and using products with bismuth.)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 22, 2007)

I got some samples and I think its just okay. I don't really like their blushes because from the 5 samples I ordered, they are all the same shimmery finish. Nothing really spectacular. I do like how they have a wide variety of foundation colors, but buying foundation online can be a hit and miss. Good thing for the samples.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I got some samples and I think its just okay. *I don't really like their blushes because from the 5 samples I ordered, they are all the same shimmery finish. *Nothing really spectacular. I do like how they have a wide variety of foundation colors, but buying foundation online can be a hit and miss. Good thing for the samples._

 
You must have ordered their "Luminous Shimmer blushes." I prefer my blushes to be matte. (I like shimmer for eyes and lips only.) I've sampled most of their matte blushes (from the medium to dark shades) and I think they are all pretty much natural looking. (I'll be ordering full-sized jars of Melon, Carnation, Bisque and Soft Plum.... I'm still trying to decide on Ginger.)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the matte blushes too and have a bunch of full sized ones. I think my favorite is Raspberry.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I love the matte blushes too and have a bunch of full sized ones. I think my favorite is Raspberry._

 
I wanted to like Raspberry, but it was just too "cool" for me. I also was "trying to like" Honey Rose, but that one also seemed a bit "off" on me. (I'm a mix of W4&W5.) Both still look lovely in the pot, though.... 

Lately, I'm really lovin' Soft Plum, when I wear pinkish lippies - Melon for a "nude" look and Spiced Ginger when I wear warm toned lippies..........


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 26, 2007)

I know, I'm wierd. For some reason my warm-toned self looks best with blushes that are on the neutral to cool side.  I just ordered a bunch of eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited to say I like Soft Plum alot too!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_I second your review on the GRACE, CHAI and TAUPE e/s. I also like Gazelle (a peachy beige,) Tigereye (a golden brown - more gold than brown,) Mocha (a bronzy brown) Mirage and Mink (both are very similar - taupey beige,) and Sphynx (a bronzy gray.)

I've tried a few of their MATTE e/s and am not crazy about them. :eek2: It's actually kinda funny, since I typically prefer matte e/s and shy away from shimmery ones. Alima's matte e/s seem too chalky for me, while I loooooove several of their PEARLUSTER or SHIMMER e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've shied away from loose e/s in general but have been playing with a bunch of these recently while trying to patiently wait for the new Alima brushes. I'm really liking the pearlusters and shimmers more than I expected to as well. They give more of a wet/glowy look than a frosty or glittery look, and I like that. My favorites are Chai (I think everyone who samples this one falls in love with it!), Toffee, Palomino, Black Orchid, Plum, Dark Plum, Cedar, Silk and Champagne. I hear you on the mattes - I felt the same way at first, but if you sheer them out they lose that chalkiness (try it on the inside of your arm) - I really like Fawn and Fresco alot with my green eyes and yellow undertones.  Fresco reminds me a bit of MAC's Haux and Fawn is along the lines of Malt. Of the lighter mattes, I like Vanilla and Daphne (reminds me of MAC's Orb). Overall, the Alima e/s I sampled were subtle, natural and sophisticated looking, very much in keeping with their "Be your beautiful self" tagline.


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

I only tried Alima Guava blush so far and I'm in love with it, looks just gorgeous! I'm looking forward trying more products


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 14, 2007)

If anyone has been waiting on Alima's brushes they're now in stock. There are more styles yet to come in the future, including a synthetic skunk brush and a retractable kabuki!


----------



## lil_kismet (Dec 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried the "new and improved" #25 foundation brush? How is it???


----------



## ruqayya33 (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_If anyone has been waiting on Alima's brushes they're now in stock. There are more styles yet to come in the future, including a synthetic skunk brush and a retractable kabuki! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now I'm broke...... Got to wait until the end of January to do a brush haul.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil_kismet* 

 
_Has anyone tried the "new and improved" #25 foundation brush? How is it???_

 

I have both now, and I think they are both nice, just different. I would describe the new one as more firm than the old one....I do *not* mean the individual bristles are stiff or anything - they are every bit as soft as the bristles on the old brush...but  overall the head gives a firmer/more resistance kind of feel on your face. It's a little difficult to describe, lol. I think they did a good job in the newsletter. If you didn't get the newletter this is what they said about the new 25:

"The previous #25 had a well-deserved reputation for being one of the softest, most dense brushes available. Softness and density are wonderful, but they also led to a few issues that we occasionally heard complaints about. First, the brush took forever and a day to dry. It was difficult to wash every last trace of foundation from it, and once you did, you could pretty much plan on your brush being on the sidelines for at least a day, often two. And on a related note, because it wasn't easy to wash, some people put off washing it as frequently as they should. Once product built up inside the bristles, it tended to kind of compact the bristles together, making it more difficult to achieve the beautiful, sheer layers that make your skin look radiant.

Our new #25 brush, while still extremely soft and dense, has "springier" bristles. With a bit more body the bristles won't tend to compact. It will also be easier to clean thoroughly and drying time should be greatly reduced, something we can all appreciate. (A side note, please do not ever apply heat to man-made bristles to hurry the drying process. All you will achieve is speeding up the demise of your brush.) This new brush will help you to apply sheer layers of foundation, making it much easier to reach the coverage you desire without looking heavy or cakey. If you do prefer to apply one heavier layer of foundation, don't despair, we'll have something for you in our expanded brush collection later this year."


----------



## talks (Jan 11, 2008)

Based on all the positive reviews here I decided to give Alima a try and ordered some samples of the foundation. The shipping is super fast, surprising since it was sent by regular mail. I ordered Monday morning and received the order Wednesday. I think the colors on the site are not completely accurate because in person the samples look different than on the pictures. I'm glad I got samples first because a lot of them were _way_ off! After several testings I know now that I am N4. This is my first time using mmu and I was a little weary at first. After one day of use I'm sold. I have never had anything last like this and it does feel like I'm not wearing mu at all. I have combo skin with a very oily t-zone. It did not completely keep the oilies away but it reduced them significantly! I only blotted a few times instead of every hour. The coverage is awesome and I can't believe how very little I actually need. When I opened up my package I thought no way was this going to be enough because the samples provided are so small, but I was wrong. There's more than enough to use for a week or two weeks. I've already placed my order for a full size and for the primer, I love this stuff!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Q: I wear mac NC40-43, i'm asian 50/25/25 chinese/japanese/korean, yeah im as yellow as u can get here.

Any color reccomendations for me?  I have no idea, there are just so many color foundations to choose from.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 23, 2008)

If you feel you're very yellow I would check out the W and G ranges, in probably 4 (and maybe 5? ). Not sure as I'm an NC15 in MAC and N1 in Alima.  You may want to read thru this whole thread and check Makeup Alley to see if anyone around NC40 has posted their Alima shade, but the best thing to do might be to e-mail them a picture and ask for recs. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## suijuris (Feb 3, 2008)

To anyone who's thinking of trying their blushes, do it!  I have full sizes of Apricot and Cerise (similar to Lovejoy).  I have tried almost all the others.  I also like Honey Rose (warm medium rose) and Garnet (shimmery bright raspberry red).  

The Matte Bronzers are awesome as well.  I actually prefer them (I wear Trinidad) to my NARS bronzers.

I still love their eyeshadows and have ordered some more samples, but I'm lazy and use my MAC eyeshadows more just because I don't have to think about how I use them.

I'm still on the fence about their foundation.  I'm NW25 and wear N3-N4 blended.  If you are NC40-43 I would go the warm shades to a depth of about 5 or 6 as I think the colours run very light on the screen.  I gave up on the concealer cos I could never get the exact match.  The finishing powders are ok, but I prefer NARS loose powder.  The lip balms are a bit of a miss due to virtually non-existent pigment save for Cranberry, which is a nice deep red.  I'm keen to try the brushes but I have so many brushes already, I don't know whether I can justify buying more.


----------



## mustardgirl (Feb 21, 2008)

So I've just hopped on this train it looks like and I just ordered some samples along with their #25 foundation brush!  I really hope it works out - I've been looking for an easy "every day" foundation (I have a cream foundation compact that I use when I'm feeling self-conscious about my face but I don't like using it every day).  I've tried Bare Minerals but it makes me look really powdery and chalky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *crossing fingers*

I've been trying to figure out - do you just wear this foundation on it's own with no setting powder or anything?  Has anyone tried out the other powders or the concealer?  Any opinions on them would be fantastic~


----------



## mustardgirl (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess I'm replying to myself here but I wanted to update since I got my package of Alima foundation samples and the #25 brush.

When I got the #25 brush it smelled a little strange when I took it out of the package.  I don't know if anyone else experienced this but I decided to wash it once before using it and it seems fine now.  Anyway, I really like the way it feels!  It's soft but dense and very easy to buff the foundation into your skin.

As far as the samples though - there is so much in one little sample jar!  They really filled it to the top (or super close to the top).  I only got a handful of samples of N-0 to N-1 and also W-0 to W-2 but now I'm thinking I should have ordered more samples.  (I normally use Bobbi Brown cream compact foundation in Sand - sorry I have no ref. to a MAC foundation shade because I don't use their foundation)  The 0 and 1 shades were way too light for me and W-2 so far seems to be the best match but I am not sure because it seems a tad too light still.  I'm going to order more samples and see if I get an exact match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels so light on my skin and not at all chalky matte like BE was on my face so I hope this works out!! (need to give it a few more days to test)

*edit* forgot to add - they now limit samples to 2 per color.  You don't really need more than that though frankly if you're just sampling for yourself - in fact one jar should be enough for at least a week if not longer.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 28, 2008)

You might consider giving the beiges a try as well....they're in between the N's and W's.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 29, 2008)

Alima's fab new synthetic skunk brush is up on their web site. I posted pics on MUA:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m~73178951


----------



## alien21xx (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought the synthetic skunk brush, and I think it's pretty soft, however, mine was shedding quite badly, so I guess I'm going to stick to my MAC 187. It was a disappointment as I have ordered all their other face brushes and not a single one shed.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine bled and shed at first too. It will stop after the first few washings. I love mine. I have rosacea with super sensitive skin and had to sell my 187 because it irritated my skin. With rare exceptions I can only use synthetic brushes.


----------



## lil_kismet (Mar 15, 2008)

Is there anyone here who owns both the MAC 187 and Alima Kitten? I would love to hear more of your comparisons/contrasts between the 2.


----------



## mustardgirl (Mar 22, 2008)

I just wanted to update - I finally found a match with their beige-2 colored foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm trying out their primer powder to see if it will help with controlling my t-zone area though because I notice that my nose esp. will tend to get really oily in the afternoon/evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure what to do with all these leftover samples though~


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Alima is expanding their color range for WoCs*

Not sure if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but I emailed the MUA for a color rec and this was our convo:

Me:
Hi,
I ordered samples of the satin matte foundation in W-5 and Beige-5 and they are too light. I think I should try the W-6 but that may not work either. Is there a sharp difference between W-6 and the Bronze shades? I am wondering if Bronze would be better for my complexion. Which shade do you think would work for me? I've attached a photo. I think if I wore MAC foundation I would be NC45, but I wear Antelope and Ginger in Prescriptives foundation.

Thanks in advance.

Response:
Thank you for writing.

We are in the process of changing our deeper foundations.  Rather than have the "Bronze" and "Ebony" categories, we are going to discontinue some of those, and work others into the other color families.  Then we will fill in the gaps with new shades, extending the Cool, Beige, Neutral, Warm, Golden and Olive families out to 9 or 10 in depth.  I hate to do it, but I think I'd suggest you wait until these are ready before you try more samples.  It would be sad if you decided that you loved a shade and then it turned out to be one that gets discontinued, rather than just renamed.

If you are willing to wait several weeks, you can send me your address and I will be happy to send you samples of some of the new shades when they are available.

Please let me know if you are interested.


Just wanted to let y'all know...


----------



## Violent Pink (Jun 10, 2008)

So, I wear NC25 in studio fix, and I've always felt it's a little too golden on certain parts of my face (if it's not blended really well around my jawline/neck, it looks like I have an old bruise or something, haha!)

I became interested in mineral makeup and alima seemed like the best place to find a perfect match. I ordered a bunch of samples and I'm really thrilled with the finish and coverage. 

I got samples of Neutral 1-3, Beige 1-3, Warm 1-2, and Olive 1. I decided I would try one on each side of my face each morning before my shower and whichever worked better I would wear for the day. Today I did the half and half with Neutral 1 and Warm 1, and I really can't tell the difference! They both certainly match better than my NC25. Even at my jawline it mixes in with my real skin color.

It's especially frustrating for me because I'm a painter and I'm usually really good at distinguishing colors. Any tips to figure out which shade I should buy a full size of?


----------



## talks (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Violent Pink* 

 
_So, I wear NC25 in studio fix, and I've always felt it's a little too golden on certain parts of my face (if it's not blended really well around my jawline/neck, it looks like I have an old bruise or something, haha!)

I became interested in mineral makeup and alima seemed like the best place to find a perfect match. I ordered a bunch of samples and I'm really thrilled with the finish and coverage. 

I got samples of Neutral 1-3, Beige 1-3, Warm 1-2, and Olive 1. I decided I would try one on each side of my face each morning before my shower and whichever worked better I would wear for the day. Today I did the half and half with Neutral 1 and Warm 1, and I really can't tell the difference! They both certainly match better than my NC25. Even at my jawline it mixes in with my real skin color.

It's especially frustrating for me because I'm a painter and I'm usually really good at distinguishing colors. Any tips to figure out which shade I should buy a full size of?_

 
I think if you email them they can make you a custom blend mix with both and then you won't have to pick just one!


----------



## cindylicious (Jun 19, 2008)

I wanna order foundation sample from alima, but the shipping cost to my country is USD 11 which is like more expensive than the samples, so its not really worth it. im thinking bout ordering 1 or 2 full size jar but afraid that i might be choosing the wrong shade and ended up putting it aside wasting $. Im NC30 Asian with oily skin, could anyone recommend alima foundation shade for me?


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jun 30, 2008)

i just placed my first ALIMA order!!! woo hoo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i didn't get samples...i just went right for it and got a full jar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i guess i like to live on the wild side...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have been using EDM for over a year (since i discovered my face does NOT like bismuth)...i'm between light medium and medium beige neutral...

based on MUA reviews and discussions, i got N4...

i'll let you all know what i think!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 5, 2008)

^ well, here are the first impressions...

N4 works color wise...it's a little dark, so i'll probably have to get N3 for winter...

have only worn it a couple of times but it does seem less powdery and more 'glowy' than EDM...(in EDM i mix o-glow and intensive)...and it also has a little more coverage.

so far, i like it.  i will probably buy again.  but it's not enough for me to pitch my EDM foundation.  i think the key for both is color match.  i think that EDM is looking chalky/powdery on people because the color they are using is too light (this is according to both my own experience and the EDM color guide).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 9, 2008)

I definitely agree with you that wearing too light a shade in MMU will look chalky, but also I feel that Alima is more finely milled than EM. My shade match in EM is actually a tad better than my Alima match, but EM still looks a bit chalky/less creamy than Alima on my face and feels that way if I put some of each in my fingers and rub them together too. I've noticed with some mineral make-ups that the texture seems to vary a bit from shade to shade, so that may be why different people get different impressions as well. I hope you enjoy your Alima. You were very brave to order a full size without ordering samples first!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 9, 2008)

^ ha ha...brave or crazy...it's a toss-up!

i do agree with you that Alima is creamier than EM. it gives me that 'dewy' look i was lusting after.  and it has great staying power in 110oF dry desert heat in Phoenix.  i wonder though if i'll revert back to EM when i move to a more humid climate...


----------



## pratbc (Jul 26, 2008)

I am an NC30-35 in my MAC MSF foundation.  Can anyone give me a recommendation on which shade or shades to sample?   I am overwhelmed with all the different choices.  I tried BE and hated it and then switched back to MAC.  But, the fdtn. has been oxidizing on me lately and I think it may be causing my breakouts.  So, I read reviews and want to sample some Alima.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 26, 2008)

I am NC15 and wear N1 so can't help too much, but if you read this thread back a few pages there are some suggestions:

http://specktra.net/f265/alima-miner...91/index5.html


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I have to say, I love Alima and thought it was my HG, but now in the hot summer months, I realized that it also makes my face itch a bit, just like Bare Minerals did, only not as strongly. I am so upset, I thought Alima was The One, but I can't really use it in the summer. My face gets itchy from it. I don't know what it is, since Alima doesn't contain the bismuth, maybe it's the mica?

*sigh*

Been back to using my MAC Studio Fix compact on those really hot and sweaty days..._

 
Don't know if someone has already responded to this but my guess on what is making your face itchy (since NONE of these ingredients are irritants) might be because 
a) your skin is too dry (try applying moisturizer underneath)
b)there is no barrier between your skin and the actual make-up so when you sweat it is seeping into your pores and giving you that 'itchy' effect

*The reason why this is my theory is that BE NEVER made me itch when I applied a little bit of my moisturizer beforehand
*during summer BE started to make me itch, but again when I used my moisturizer it was fine! (but I also looked like an oil slick because BE sucks lol)
*Even when I would apply moisturizer if I didn't apply it to my extra dry spots (I have combo skin) it ONLY itched in those spots....
So maybe try a little moisturizer? (I was using 'purpose w/ spf 15' btw)


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

delete


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh wow! I emailed a link of my videos to 'ask the artist' on alima's page and she answered within 2 min. NO JOKE! If anyone has any questions regarding their complexion def. email terresa on their page!!!


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmm I should order some samples and see, sounds like theres lots of positive comments about this company


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 12, 2008)

I emailed the artist about foundation shades. I'm NW15 (actually, my face is NW20 but I use NW15 because it matches my neck) and she didn't get back to me so I just ordered N 1-3 and C 1-3. I'll ry to let you guys know what I think when I get samples.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 12, 2008)

She got back to me and said that N 1 and 2 and C 1 and 2 would be best for NW15.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I don't/have never tried mac foundation so I don't know what color I am in that..._

 
You really should go in and get color matched, even if you don't plan on using the product. Why? It's a intensely popular cosmetic line and a good starting point when trying to compare other products online. You can't tell what color your skin is in a video, or even a photo. 

The white balance will mess with the tone, not to mention the lighting in the area and if there is flash, etc.. I mean, you're a light-skinned blonde, that much is obvious, so there are some common guesses that might or might not work for you. In my experience, undertone is really, really hard to judge from photos, though. Otherwise we could all just use the color picker in photoshop and get a perfect match.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If only there was a pantone matching system for flesh!

Oh, and just to contribute reference for others, I am an NC20-25, and I think my best match is Beige 2 or Warm 2. I'm of caucasian descent and the neutral looks a little ashy even on me, so I would definitely not recommend that for asians in my mac color range.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 14, 2008)

For NW15, I've found a flawless match with N2.

The samples have no sifter and are the same size as my EDM samples were. I reccomend this over EDM any day. However, it's so tiny and so the best way to apply the samples is to pour a bit either into a small bowl, clean body butter lid or a lid from another mmu company.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh and also, shipping only took 2 days!


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Alima foundation is 20% off through January 30th.


----------



## kelticmaddox (Sep 19, 2009)

Gah, I think I ordered the wrong shade. I just made an order and I got the foundation in W0, the pointed crease brush, a bunch of eye shadow samples and a free travel size blush in Mimosa. 

I'm an NC 15 and I was debating between the Warm 0 and the warm 1 but I went with the 0 thinking I'd rather be more pale than more dark.  But after seeing that other 15 girls here have found their matches in 1s, I think I'm going to try to email them and have them send me W1 instead.   Will they read it in time before my order gets sent out?


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

really want to try to this out!


----------



## Pimpinett (Nov 5, 2010)

I really, really like this - good, buildable and natural-looking coverage, which melts into my skin and stays looking good even when I get oily after four or five hours - some foundations I've tried (I'm looking at you, EDM) end up in my pores by then, not so Alima. It doesn't keep me matte for 14 hours, but nothing does and it still looks pretty darn good by the end of a long day. Love.

  	After consulting the in-house make-up artist I ordered samples of Olive 0, Warm 2 and Beige 2. All three are actually quite good matches, especially the olive, which matches my neck and chest exactly, but to my surprise all of them turn out slightly too pink/neutral for me when applied sheerly on my face, which is much pinker than the rest of me. Do you think I should get a colour correcting primer (I already have, and like, Alimas mattifying powder primer), or just get a custom blend, something like 2/3 Olive 0 and 1/3 Golden 2? Exactly how much more yellow are the Goldens?


----------



## keijukainen (Nov 23, 2010)

Pimpinett said:


> I really, really like this - good, buildable and natural-looking coverage, which melts into my skin and stays looking good even when I get oily after four or five hours - some foundations I've tried (I'm looking at you, EDM) end up in my pores by then, not so Alima. It doesn't keep me matte for 14 hours, but nothing does and it still looks pretty darn good by the end of a long day. Love.
> 
> After consulting the in-house make-up artist I ordered samples of Olive 0, Warm 2 and Beige 2. All three are actually quite good matches, especially the olive, which matches my neck and chest exactly, but to my surprise all of them turn out slightly too pink/neutral for me when applied sheerly on my face, which is much pinker than the rest of me. Do you think I should get a colour correcting primer (I already have, and like, Alimas mattifying powder primer), or just get a custom blend, something like 2/3 Olive 0 and 1/3 Golden 2? Exactly how much more yellow are the Goldens?


 
	Haven't tried Golden myself but it's much more yellow than Olive, Warm or Beige. A friend of mine uses Golden 1 and she's quite pale and very yellow toned compared to my skintone (mix of Alima's Beige and Neutral). Here's a pic of Olive, Warm and Yellow swatched side by side: http://suewong.typepad.com/blog/

  	On the other hand, Golden might be just what you need if you wish to reduce the pinkiness of your face. You can't really tell if it's too yellow before you try it out. I'd get unblended Golden first and if it turns out to be too yellow, mix it with the other shades myself to see which one gives the best result. That way you can also estimate how much Golden and the other shade you'd need for the blend.

  	I really like yellow color correctors too, especially for my undereye area but I'm way too lazy to apply it all over my face every day 

  	HTH


----------



## laloona (Jun 14, 2011)

Good to hear about new mineral makeup


----------

